# Who is in love with Emily Batty?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.emilybatty.com/


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)




----------



## xcdude (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

:arf:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Yummy...and her bike's kinda' pretty too:thumbsup:


----------



## cruso414 (Aug 19, 2004)

:winker: :winker: :winker:


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## InfamousMS (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow. That is some of the best rock skipping form I've ever seen!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

*And She Kicks ASS TOO!*

:madman: :nono:


----------



## strangerthanmilhouse (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

moar pictures. less smilies.


----------



## Henchman (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes,, I have to admit my unfaithfulness to the beautiful Irina Nikolayevna Kalentieva.. Emily is my current love...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

She's a dirty girl


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

wow.


----------



## FruitaGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

I have no issues saying this...my girlfriend is better looking. 



(and no...I don't HAVE to say that...she doesn't read any of these posts anyway)


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

FruitaGuy said:


> I have no issues saying this...my girlfriend is better looking.
> 
> (and no...I don't HAVE to say that...she doesn't read any of these posts anyway)


Pics or you're lying.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

pretty damn cute.


----------



## Potato_boy (May 3, 2008)

She is uber the hotness. I was just talking to a buddy how I'd love to meet a chick that rides.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

she's a cutie alright


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I must be getting old. Women that look like pre-teens don't do anything for me any more. How old is she? Looks 12 or 13 at most.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, she looks young, but according to the profile page on her blog, she's 21. So no, she's not 12 or 13 young. Still...it's funny to me that now even girls that age look too young.

Not that I can say much. Even with a beard, someone just this year accused me of being 19. I'm 28. My wife is also often-accused of being much younger than she is.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

She needs to lose the bar ends, everybody knows that they make you slower. She's cute though.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

She's crazy cute. Although I do prefer the longer legs of Lene Byberg :arf:


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

nachomc said:


>


smilies for everything anymore


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2009)

Emily Chokes! Still cute!:arf:

http://www.cyclingdirt.org/videos/c.../200183-2009-mtb-worlds-emily-batty-interview


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Gah you guys are horrible, if I ever found a thread like this about me I would freak out. 

She is pretty though, and she rocks pretty hard on her bike which is awesome!


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Gah you guys are horrible, if I ever found a thread like this about me I would freak out.
> 
> She is pretty though, and she rocks pretty hard on her bike which is awesome!


I agree with you.
However, you have to understand that when we men see a very pretty woman, especially one that also likes the hobby/activity we ourselves enjoy, our IQ drops below freezing and we are nothing but a bunch of pubescent boys looking at their first nudey pictures and stupid things will just come out of our minds. We cannot help it, it's a curse...
Most of us are actually secretly ashamed once our mind moves back up into our main brain. Not that we would admit that. 

Horrible but true.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

sheees perrrty... how old is she?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Gah you guys are horrible, if I ever found a thread like this about me I would freak out.
> 
> She is pretty though, and she rocks pretty hard on her bike which is awesome!


Can you post a picture of yourself?


----------



## Commodus (May 30, 2009)

She's beautiful and a great rider. Quite the combo!


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Can you post a picture of yourself?


Lol


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> Can you post a picture of yourself?


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

ThePinkBarron said:


>


Well played Pink...Well played:thumbsup:


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


> Gah you guys are horrible, if I ever found a thread like this about me I would freak out.
> 
> She is pretty though, and she rocks pretty hard on her bike which is awesome!


like anybody would ever make a thread about you:smallviolin:


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Garlock said:


> like anybody would ever make a thread about you:smallviolin:


And that is the impression I choose to keep. :thumbsup:


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Garlock said:


> like anybody would ever make a thread about you:smallviolin:


It's quickly becoming one though. Thanks in part to you too.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ThePinkBarron said:


>


Nah, you´re not enough good looking, noone is going to start a thread about you.


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am now!


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

me too. Jeez.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

nomit said:


> looks like she has a big (manly) package in the first picture, which is a little worrisome.


Don't get scared that is just as we say, a VW beetle hood  :arf:


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

BBW said:


> Don't get scared that is just as we say, a VW beetle hood  :arf:


lol, oh crap:lol::lol: As a lifelong air-cooled V-dub enthusiast, I've never in all these years thought or saw it that way. Maaaan, I have all these beetle art and posters everywhere and I'm now gonna always be reminded of.........:lol:


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

Tuff Gong said:


> lol, oh crap:lol::lol: As a lifelong air-cooled V-dub enthusiast, I've never in all these years thought or saw it that way. Maaaan, I have all these beetle art and posters everywhere and I'm now gonna always be reminded of.........:lol:


Well, you could also think about it as a big turtle shell if you want to keep your VW memories intact


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh canada!!










honestly those legs butt and body!! to top it off she has a cute face with an awesome smile.










oh yeah she rides hard as well










but I hear her boyfriend is faster, younger amd better looking than us .


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I thought I read somewhere that she lives with her _husband_:???:


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

Tuff Gong said:


> I thought I read somewhere that she lives with her _husband_:???:


that's only to stop these guys from hitting on her all the time:nono:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

She looks waaaay too young for me. Cute, but not sexy, at least in those pictures IMO.
I like the Pink Barron in garter belts!
Sexy name too, Pinky!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Ruger said:


> http://www.emilybatty.com/


Resurrecting an old thread to say:

I AM!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

News Update:


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

Tuff Gong said:


> lol, oh crap:lol::lol: As a lifelong air-cooled V-dub enthusiast, I've never in all these years thought or saw it that way. Maaaan, I have all these beetle art and posters everywhere and I'm now gonna always be reminded of.........:lol:


What do you think of when you see the grill on a '58 Edsel?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

Her smile gives me butterflys from the internetz!

Congrats though!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> that supposed crotch bulge is the moose knuckle effect of padded shorts. control yourselves, boys!


Ha ha, yeah you would think this would go without saying on an MTB forum, but here goes:

_Bikers often wear shorts with thick padding in the crotch area to relieve pressure caused by the bicycle seat. _

There, see how educational this place can be? 

Good video of her in Tucson. Love Tucson. She should have told me she was going to be there!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Shes cute, this thread is the funnys. Carry On.


----------



## banjo1981 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

NicoleB28 said:


> that supposed crotch bulge is the moose knuckle effect of padded shorts. control yourselves, boys!


Thanks for ruining our dreams.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Who doesn't love cute smiley Blondes in Pearls.... except grumpy old men!




























Nice when you look like this w/ no makeup after riding to victory --->









2x Smiley Blondes


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

This thread is morally repugnant and all posting herein are devoid of even the slightest shred of decency or class. Shameful. Disgusting. Abhorrent.


*subscribed*


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

what is 'repugnant'? and more importantly, what is 'morally'?


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

highdelll said:


> what is 'repugnant'? and more importantly, what is 'morally'?


Did you miss...

*subscribed* ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> Did you miss...
> 
> *subscribed* ?


no, I just dont know what those words mean


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I think they are in the same dictionary with "standards" and "sincerity". But I dont know for sure.


----------



## zuignapje (Oct 31, 2011)

Cute, but looks damn young to me, but who cares


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

highdelll said:


> no, I just dont know what those words mean


Yeah, I'm not really sure either, to be honest.

A preacher once told me that morality comes from the sole, but I stared at my shoes for *hours* and didn't see a thing.


----------

